# HF's Planted, Bolivian Ram tank



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello again all! Since these are new Bolivian Rams(BRs).. they get their own new thread/journal.

So I guess my Bolivians are perfectly fine, they were just camouflaged with the dark substrate.

Anyways, I am doing things some what better this time around with my BRs, with live plants. 
Current ratio is 4m and 3f. This needs to probably change soon, I already have two that have paired up on the left side, even after a re-scape, they went right back to that side.. I am expecting eggs with in a week or two.

Time for pictures!(taken with my phone though, my daughter hid my camera battery charger somewhere... so yeah. sorry. lol)

Here was the tank with the first few Crypts and Anubias.









Here it is currently, minus a FEW little tweaks that I haven't taken pictures of yet...









They are SO hungry!!! lol 



























And the right side owner... ha!









Here is the owner of the left side owner.. lol


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

what type of plant is the big one in the 4th pic. jungle val?


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

H. salicifolia


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

interesting. The williow leaf plant. were did you find a plant like that, found commonly in asia, i wouldnt think it would be easy to find here in america? I guess i need to look around cause thats a plant id love to get my hands on.


----------



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

hello, nice tank you have there. I read your other article as well,I just got 3 BR of my own and will get more when my LFS stocks up on them. I was wondering if the dramatic color change was because of the sand? it seems like once you took out the black sand they colored up a lot more.

I currently have black sand in my tank and the bolivians aren't very colorful.. do you think its just the sand?


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi HF, good to see you back! Nice looking rebuild, and I know under your care the BRs are going to do well! :fish:


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Z90a said:


> interesting. The williow leaf plant. were did you find a plant like that, found commonly in asia, i wouldnt think it would be easy to find here in america? I guess i need to look around cause thats a plant id love to get my hands on.


Got it off a local guy from our club. Do you want some? I am actually kind of wanting just a bit less then I have now...

Let me know!



bblovesae said:


> hello, nice tank you have there. I read your other article as well,I just got 3 BR of my own and will get more when my LFS stocks up on them. I was wondering if the dramatic color change was because of the sand? it seems like once you took out the black sand they colored up a lot more.
> 
> I currently have black sand in my tank and the bolivians aren't very colorful.. do you think its just the sand?


It is definitely from the sand color, what is going on is they are just in camouflage to blend more with their surroundings. They also like hiding places, and plants.

I actually JUST switched back to a black substrate, though this time it is eco-complete. I actually decided I would like to see them darker with color rather then lighter. Just personal preference. 



TeteRouge said:


> Hi HF, good to see you back! Nice looking rebuild, and I know under your care the BRs are going to do well! :fish:


Thanks!!! 

I love BR's very, VERY much! Thanks for the kind words.

Here are some shots of the new substrate. BR's aren't AS dark as they were last time.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

i would be interested. yet i can not ask you to send them to me. im low on the cash flow and all.
i do apreciate the offer tho.
and theeco-complete seams to be some what decient size clumps. itll be interesting to see them try digging in that. You ever think about experimenting with dirt. works pretty well for me. only problem is lots of nutreints, so i get diatoms on my glass along with some sort of carpeting alegy on the gravel. i just need to score some floating duckweed from a pond and that will fix those up.


----------



## santituarte (May 20, 2012)

halffrozen said:


> Here are some shots of the new substrate. BR's aren't AS dark as they were last time.


Wow, great tank! The black color is just amazing. I think I love these fish.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Here it was last weekend after it all settled down.

Will post another soon of the growth of the plants.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I had moved everything into the 36 gallon for now... My 40GB will be home to some Tanganyika species in a month or two. Mostly my focus is on getting L. ocellatus (Gold), which are VERY RARE here in AZ.

A mess. lol


----------

